# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  IS this kid on the juice?

## Cdub

J-Mee Samuels
what do yall think. here are his times. he is 17
# Outdoor DyeStat Elite US#1, 100m , 10.08 USR
# Outdoor DyeStat Elite US#1 200m, 20.32
# Pan Am Juniors, 100m 10.20
# US Junior Nationals, 100m, 10.58
# Nike Outdoor Nationals 100m, 10.34
# Nike Outdoor Nationals 200m, 20.76
# Arcadia 200m, 21.10
# Indoor DyeStat Elite US#1, 200m, 21.22
# Nike Indoor Nationals 200m, 21.22
# Simplot 60m, 6.72
# Simplot 200m, 21.47

----------


## Nicky B

I wouldn't say yes but I knew a few kids in my high school that could run 100m in under 10.5 and were all natty.

----------


## Nicky B

Now if you see a 18 year old kid throwing a shotput over 55feet then I would say yes. Unless the kid is 6'5 or taller.

----------


## _Tiger_

That kid is 17??!!!! wow.....

----------


## deuce-is-loose

i would say he is on something.

----------


## symatech

could be that he's on. Or it could be that he just knows how to train and eat properly and is taking full advantage of the flood of natural testosterone in his body at his young age.

----------


## Cdub

> could be that he's on. Or it could be that he just knows how to train and eat properly and is taking full advantage of the flood of natural testosterone in his body at his young age.



yea if is coach is that smart. but he has some huge quads.

----------


## scriptfactory

> yea if is coach is that smart. but he has some huge quads.


I've known a lot of teenage sprinters with awesome physiques but none were that thick looking. For that kid to get that thick at 17yo he is either: 1) juicing, 2) a genetic anomaly or 3) short (<5'7").

----------


## BigRandy

that is a huge 17 yr old

----------


## 100m champ

HHAHA i know some high school runners that run 10.50, genetics also play a big role in you speed. theres alot of guys that juice that cant even break 11 seconds.

----------


## Needforspeed

He's on a looot of shit...Nuff' said heh.

----------


## Cdub

> HHAHA i know some high school runners that run 10.50, genetics also play a big role in you speed. theres alot of guys that juice that cant even break 11 seconds.


10.5 i ran that in highschool. this dude ran 10.07

----------


## Squatman51

10.07 is close to olympic speed at 17

----------


## Squatman51

i wouldnt doubt if he doesnt even lift weights

----------


## Squatman51

no offense to anyone but alot of black people are genetic freaks... thats just how it is

----------


## Cdub

> no offense to anyone but alot of black people are genetic freaks... thats just how it is


Yes we are!!  :Smilie:

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> Yes we are!!



LOL...

----------


## TCEL300

nah i dont think he is on the sauce....he has been a big name for many years..nice progression...,i have seen his training log somewhere b4 (i was a big runner in HS) and its insane..so he is coached very well..i would be very surprised if he was on juice..but i have been wrong b4..once or twice

----------


## 100m champ

Daaaam.. 10.07 is blazing fast. I know alot of black folks that dont even lift weights and are big and fast.. Man i seen this black dude 16 year run 10.70 and he looks like he is 120 pounds and skinny as hell.. GENTICS PLAY A BIG ROLE IN BEING FAST, NOT JUST BEING BIG, I seen alot of big giant guys that dont even break 11 seconds.

----------


## diesel21

why does anyone that looks good or performs well have to be on something?
i awlays ran under 11 in the 100m, and never trained at all, i can still do it and i'm 190 lbs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !

----------


## Cdub

running under 11 and running 10.07 is a big difference. was your times hand or electronic. his are electronic which means he runs around 9.87 hand time. pretty fast for a 17 year old. I dont think he is on the juice, but i wouldnt doubt it. I know a few highschool kids that juice now.

----------


## diesel21

i have no clue, just stating my opinion bro

----------


## FlyByU

> Daaaam.. 10.07 is blazing fast. I know alot of black folks that dont even lift weights and are big and fast.. Man i seen this black dude 16 year run 10.70 and he looks like he is 120 pounds and skinny as hell.. GENTICS PLAY A BIG ROLE IN BEING FAST, NOT JUST BEING BIG, I seen alot of big giant guys that dont even break 11 seconds.


So, i take it you're not black 100mChamp...

----------


## IBdmfkr

why ask a question that nobody here can possibly answer. this thread is pointless.

----------


## 100m champ

lol ya it kinda is.. You could put a millions guys up asking if there on juice.. Everyone knows alot of athleates juice and always will be

----------


## powerliftmike

Ah, that's nothing I was huge when I was 17. Haha, nah not really. Black people, in general, develop faster than white people. White people just develop slower; but in the end both get the same size, with most whites usually being bulkier. 

This is true of anybody tho, regardless of race. Some people just develop fast.

----------


## 400mtrackstar

If he has been fast for a long time I wouldnt be suprised if he coaches have been slipping him some kind of growth factor. He may also have some type of myostatin deformity like that german muscle boy. Natural is a relative word but imo this kid is not natural but who cares hes fast as @#$%.

----------


## junit37

> no offense to anyone but alot of black people are genetic freaks... thats just how it is


Alot of black people are also full of shit!!!!!

----------


## scriptfactory

> Alot of black people are also full of shit!!!!!


A lot of <insert junit's race here> people also make a lot of false accusations.

----------


## farrebarre

what if your all wrong...and hes not 17?  :What?:

----------


## juicy_brucy

natural. Seen a few teenagers in my day that look like that. 
Every now and then, you meet someone with genetics. It doesn't necessarly mean that they are juicing...
Just because I don't look like that naturally, doesn't mean that He juices...

----------


## 100m champ

> Alot of black people are also full of shit!!!!!



Your full of shiit.. dont disrespect a race like that..

----------


## JAMIE720

Kid could definately be natural.Being that gifted has more to do with the genetics he was blessed with than anything in a bottle especially at that age.

----------


## skiboy

Most runners peak in there mid 20's to late 20's, just wanted to point that out. Black people where once slaves in this country and they were breed to be big and strong, the owners got more money for stronger slaves, if whites were breed to be the biggest and strongest that race would go there, kind of darwinian. i think with good genetics, training, diet and juice anything is possible.

----------


## Shaka

> Most runners peak in there mid 20's to late 20's, just wanted to point that out. Black people where once slaves in this country and they were breed to be big and strong, the owners got more money for stronger slaves, if whites were breed to be the biggest and strongest that race would go there, kind of darwinian. i think with good genetics, training, diet and juice anything is possible.


If you look at most of my post, I am an advocate for genetics as a major factor with regards to sprinting ability. However, "your breed to be big and strong" because of being "slaves in this country" (USA or a Western Country) doesn't account for fast (sub10) sprinters from AFRICA (Frank Fredericks, Seun Ogunkoya, Davidson Ezinwa, Francis Obikwelu, etc.) that were not slaves in this country. Plus, big and strong doesn’t = fast!  :No No:

----------


## Flexor

The guy doesn't look big in the upper body, thats easy possible at 17. As for his legs, he's got the genetics and he has trained them and that is why they are well developed. But they aren't that huge, what are they, 22-23" or summin? Not much bigger

He has very small knee, wrist, elbow and shoulder joints. Are you sure any photoshopping hasn't been done? His frame doesn't look like he can carry much, see the small deltoids which are atypical of normal sprinters.

----------


## Joey2ness

i think he could be using something illegal other than anabolics

----------


## Lavinco

he is not on juice.
If you look closer at his pic you will see why he can run so fast.

----------


## inspector_injector

--^ That's cold as hell Lavinco but kinda funny. Sorry blacks. LOL

----------


## inspector_injector

Oh, and who knows if he's juicing or not. I've seen little shits that are juicing and can't bench 135, and I've seen natty fruits that are benching 315 at 18 years old. So yes genetics come into play, but don't forgot about puberty... There are late bloomers and early bloomers, no matter what, most people always catch up to eachother. Then the genetic barrier comes and the only way to break it is with the gear or something not produced in the human body.

----------


## Cdub

> he is not on juice.
> If you look closer at his pic you will see why he can run so fast.


lol funny

----------


## 400mtrackstar

lolololololololololol

----------


## scriptfactory

> he is not on juice.
> If you look closer at his pic you will see why he can run so fast.


That's ****ed up! Lol!  :LOL:

----------


## Flexor

> I've seen little shits that are juicing and can't bench 135, and I've seen natty fruits that are benching 315 at 18 years old


Its true. However, in the UK in years 12 and 13 of school before uni when everyone is 17 and 18, they are weak as hell. I was only benching 130 at the beginning of year 13 and no one could beat me because either they didn't do weights, or they didn't know how to do them properly.

The US is way different

----------


## oldman

> he is not on juice.
> If you look closer at his pic you will see why he can run so fast.


  :1laugh:   :1laugh:  


Oldman

----------


## Shaka

> he is not on juice.
> If you look closer at his pic you will see why he can run so fast.


LMAO... You got waaaay too much time on your hands...  :Nutkick:

----------


## Lavinco

> LMAO... You got waaaay too much time on your hands...


yeah i know...

----------


## skiboy

Shaka~
yeah i know a lot of world class athletes that aren't strong, yeah i totally agree with you, i guess according to you athletes don't have to be strong or explosive to win the 100 meter dash in the 21st. 

Man someone get the idiots out of here, show a sprinter that isn't strong and i'll show you a half ass athlete, go run a marthon if if you don't want strong, marathoners have muscular endurance not strength like a sprinter.

----------


## catabolic kid

I dont think he is on juice...his muscularity can be deceiving...some people have perfect muscle bellies and muscle shape....that make them look a lot bigger. I am not saying he had no muscle, but because of his perfect muscle shape he just looks bigger.

----------


## Flexor

> Shaka~
> yeah i know a lot of world class athletes that aren't strong, yeah i totally agree with you, i guess according to you athletes don't have to be strong or explosive to win the 100 meter dash in the 21st. 
> 
> Man someone get the idiots out of here, show a sprinter that isn't strong and i'll show you a half ass athlete, go run a marthon if if you don't want strong, marathoners have muscular endurance not strength like a sprinter.


Good comment

----------


## Shaka

> Shaka~
> yeah i know a lot of world class athletes that aren't strong, yeah i totally agree with you, i guess according to you athletes don't have to be strong or explosive to win the 100 meter dash in the 21st. 
> 
> Man someone get the idiots out of here, show a sprinter that isn't strong and i'll show you a half ass athlete, go run a marthon if if you don't want strong, marathoners have muscular endurance not strength like a sprinter.


WTF! Don't take my statement out of context…

I said big AND strong doesn't equal fast. Sprinters are strong in terms of strength to weight ratio, but are NOT big. They average 155-185lbs! If BIG AND STRONG equaled fast then Olympic lifters and power lifters should be the fastest things out there... And Carl Lewis should be slow! I find it interesting that you pull the “strong” out of the “big and strong” statement then ran with it…

You’re the idiot that came up with blacks are breed to be ""big and strong because of western slavery and that's why they are fast. I answered that you didn't account for the native blacks still in Africa that are fast.

Pull your head out your ass and quit the revisionist bullshit...ok. Trust me, when it comes to an understanding of speed I've got 10yrs. of experience that would run circles around your punkass! So, bring it on... sucka!  :Owned:

----------


## skiboy

who ever said anything about western slavery, dude its not even worth getting into it with a wash up, 10 yrs out of experience, learn a lil bio/darwinism/muscle phys. man this isn't the time or place, i don't mess around sally's like you.

----------


## Shaka

> Black people where once slaves in this country and they were breed to be big and strong, the owners got more money for stronger slaves, if whites were breed to be the biggest and strongest that race would go there, kind of darwinian.


You said, "slaves in this country.” You live in the USA, and the USA is a western country. So when someone mentions slavery in the western world it includes the USA! Get a clue Numbnutz! And trust me, I know enough about bio/Darwinism/muscle phys. It's obvious you don't know jack shit beside a bunch of unsubstantiated stereotypes.

You make it look like the slave masters first found the gene for speed in blacks then scientifically breed blacks to be "big and strong," hence blacks have a Darwinian type of advantage for speed. Hell that shit has so much holes it looks like Swiss cheese and shows your lack of understanding on so many levels including the history of slavery. 

The more you type the more your ignorance is showing... Keep it coming.  :Owned:

----------


## tranzit

I'm going to say no. I think hes all natural. some people are just built like that.
I have a friend in the NFL, who played for the pats, now the bills. He was like that.
Just a freak of nature. He didnt work out but was jacked. Hes not huge by any means but for his age he had rediculas muscle. Hes like 6"0 200lbs now.
Im 6"5 285 so he dosent look big to me any longer.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

ur guys have too much time, GO TRAIN..

----------


## Lavinco

> ur guys have too much time, GO TRAIN..


this is what we do inbetween workouts. duh!  :Aajack:   :LOL:

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> this is what we do inbetween workouts. duh!


why, do u get laid??

----------


## Lavinco

> why, do u get laid??


I get more ass in one week than you get in your whole lifetime unless we count all the times you  :Aajack:  and 
 :Mfight:   :0beatoff:  and when you're  : Gay:   :0jackson:

----------


## scriptfactory

> who ever said anything about western slavery, dude its not even worth getting into it with a wash up, 10 yrs out of experience, learn a lil bio/darwinism/muscle phys. man this isn't the time or place, i don't mess around sally's like you.


You really have no idea what you are talking about. The time required for a genetic mutation on the scale that you are suggesting (i.e. blacks being bred for speed to the extent that they are just about the best sprinters and jumpers in the world) would require an extremely long period of time. Certainly more than the 250 years that blacks were slaves in America. Plus, it's been shown that West Africans share the exact same genetic similarities that make American blacks fast and strong (higher testosterone , high calves, high percentage of fast twitch muscle fibers, etc.)

If you want to try to clown on someone at least make sure you know what you are talking about. Dank you, come again!

----------


## UCFTransam

Not hijacking this thread- actually its already derailed. I'd just like to bring something up that might be a little twist to this scenario of Western slavery(i do not agree with this notion being discussed), anyways. Have you all ever read up on some of the tribes in africa that are HUGE- i'm talking 6-7 feet. Pretty much since the tribes never made contact with anyone else i guess there was no room for anything else but extreme height. Pretty obvious, like marrying a tall women- chances are you will have tall kids. The short genes ween themselves out(kinda darwenism).

The point i'm trying to make is that i believe humans adapt alot quicker then some of you think. Whats the reason we are all here right now, what brought us together? Hypertrophy.. We all want to build muscle. What does muscle do? It adapts, nearly overnight in some cases. Take for example the average height of men now, oppossed to 250 years ago. Its certaintly alot greater now. This notion of it takeing thousands of years to adapt seems like a fallacy in certain regards.

----------


## GetRichOrDyeTryin

This post is really weird but quite intresting i mean who cares if hes on or not !
we all make that decision wouldnt you agree

----------


## SMYL_GR8

> I've known a lot of teenage sprinters with awesome physiques but none were that thick looking. For that kid to get that thick at 17yo he is either: 1) juicing, 2) a genetic anomaly or 3) short (<5'7").


I agree. He might be using, but 2) or 3) could be true as well.

----------


## scriptfactory

> The point i'm trying to make is that i believe humans adapt alot quicker then some of you think. Whats the reason we are all here right now, what brought us together? Hypertrophy.. We all want to build muscle. What does muscle do? It adapts, nearly overnight in some cases. Take for example the average height of men now, oppossed to 250 years ago. Its certaintly alot greater now. This notion of it takeing thousands of years to adapt seems like a fallacy in certain regards.


What you need to realize is that we are not talking about a small percentage of a race of people. There are a very large percentage of black people (especially those of Western African descent) that share similar traits like high calf muscles and 7 - 13% more testosterone . These kind of changes happen over thousands of years, not hundreds.

BTW, the growth in the average height of humans is due to nutritional changes and medical advancements. Nutrition is the most important factor in human growth.

----------


## nzinga

Only he, his coach (or lab man) and the authoritues would know if he is on or not.

There is one aspect you dudes haven't thought about and that is that most athletes look huge when caught by a camera while in mid stride (or any action in any sport) because they are at full flex.

----------


## Sta11ion

Whatever he is doing he doing it right I hope this kid is in Canada so we can win a olyimpic gold medal.

----------


## IronReload04

> Your full of shiit.. dont disrespect a race like that..


dude, people in general are full of shit. not aiming this towards anyone on here, but the everyday person you run into. Everyone used to be stronger then they are currently. They used to be superstars and are now putting thought into getting back into it

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

J Sams yah yahhhhhhhhhhh go dog. The boy fast is hell......sheet. Short and muscular with a powerful/explosive build that most sprinters (good ones) have. Far from being huge or big.

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

> Now if you see a 18 year old kid throwing a shotput over 55feet then I would say yes. Unless the kid is 6'5 or taller.




I hope your talking about the 16lber not the 12lb. Even with 16lb. Thats achievable without roids aswell.

----------


## J.S.N.

> What you need to realize is that we are not talking about a small percentage of a race of people. There are a very large percentage of black people (especially those of Western African descent) that share similar traits like high calf muscles and 7 - 13% more testosterone . These kind of changes happen over thousands of years, not hundreds.
> 
> BTW, the growth in the average height of humans is due to nutritional changes and medical advancements. Nutrition is the most important factor in human growth.


yes, and not only that but then you look at certain other black african groups that share very little beyond skin tone- a prime example being the kenyas runners who are near unbeatable in long distance events. i can't believe anyone would believe that shit about black descended from dlaves being bred stronger. the people who ended up slaves were people that were either captured or went into debt slavery or whatever other means slaves were captured in west africa at the time. it's like those dumbasses that say all the either: a)smart or b)stupid people left england for america.

----------


## KeyMastur

c'mon now, you guys really think he's juicing ?? for real ?? 

i guarantee you they're testing at some of those events. especially the US Junior nationals.

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

> i guarantee you they're testing at some of those events. especially the US Junior nationals.



Where did you hear this?

----------


## guest589745

> he is not on juice.
> If you look closer at his pic you will see why he can run so fast.



LMAO!

----------


## FearAndLoathing

That&#180;s one promising dude. I wish him the best in his future!

----------


## DSM4Life

Sorry this is a stupid thread. You can't tell by a picture if someone is using (in most cases). Come on guys use your heads. :Chairshot:

----------

